# mosquitoes



## CodyS (Jan 24, 2012)

THE DANG THINGS ARE DRIVING ME INSANE.

I have found that I react a bit to aero-guard (repellent spray). Blocked nose and irritated eyes.

My main question is, what do you do to stop them?

-besides live in an area that freezes them


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 24, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> THE DANG THINGS ARE DRIVING ME INSANE.
> 
> I have found that I react a bit to aero-guard (repellent spray). Blocked nose and irritated eyes.
> 
> ...



DEET.

I've heard tell that skeeters are a problem on the frost-covered tundra up north, too...

We've been battling them a bit here, too. Tiny suckers(literally!).

Worth it, IMHO...
Getting to work in the yard in shorts/tee's in mid-January!

The last cold front didn't quite make it here, been in the high 70's every day, it seems...

p


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2012)

Skintastic works good for me. 



.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2012)

This time of year snow works best for us only kind of bite we have in Jan is frost.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2012)

For years, we have used a product called Muskol. It works great and you only need a tiny little bit.


----------



## Chad (Jan 24, 2012)

Skin so soft or something with some deet.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2012)

I said skintastic I meant skin so soft.


----------

